# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته ازاد (بدون کنکور)

## Amirhossein_22

سلام دوستان من مهندسی کامپیوتر ازاد رو ثبت نام کردم میخواستم بدونم نتایجش کی میاد که برم واسه ثبت نام اصلی ؟ کسی هست اطلاعی داشته باشه؟ من خودم تا 31 شهریور معافیت تحصیلی دارم و از یکی شنیدم نتایج تازه 1 مهر میاد اگه اینجوری باشه که رسما بدبخت شدم رفت چون غیبت میخورم و دانشگاه پر !!!!!!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MehranWilson

اگه اینجوری بود که همه اول باید میرفتن سربازی
من خودم متولد 78ام توی سایت نظام وظیفه دیدم تاریخ 2.12.78 تموم میشه یعنی روز تولدم البته از پلیس +10 یکسال معافیت گرفتم شاید واسه اونه

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> اگه اینجوری بود که همه اول باید میرفتن سربازی
> من خودم متولد 78ام توی سایت نظام وظیفه دیدم تاریخ 2.12.78 تموم میشه یعنی روز تولدم البته از پلیس +10 یکسال معافیت گرفتم شاید واسه اونه


واسه منم تاریخ معافیت رو زده تا اردیبهشت 99 یعنی روز تولدم ولی امروز رفتم پلیس +10 سوال کردم گفت اونی که توی سایت زده قابل استناد نیست (جل الخالق  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): ) گفت تا 31 شهریور بیشتر معافیت نداری منم که کلا خورد تو پرم تمام ارزوهام پرکشید رفت  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MehranWilson

نه مورد نداره
زودتر باید باشه که نامه معافیت ببری واسه پلیس +10

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_امکان نداره دیر بشه 
 تو خود شهریور میاد_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_منم همین امروز ثبت نام مرحله اول رو انجام دادم_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _منم همین امروز ثبت نام مرحله اول رو انجام دادم_


چه رشته ای رفتی سید جان؟  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


چه رشته ای رفتی سید جان؟ 


حسابداری_

----------


## amir.t34

> _منم همین امروز ثبت نام مرحله اول رو انجام دادم_


سلام

داداش رقابتیه قبول شدنش؟
با معدل چند پذیرش میدن؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
> 
> داداش رقابتیه قبول شدنش؟
> با معدل چند پذیرش میدن؟


من رفتم آزاد در موردش پرسیدم گفت نه مشکلی نداره 
قبول میشی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


سلام

داداش رقابتیه قبول شدنش؟
با معدل چند پذیرش میدن؟


نه دانشگاه آزاد رقابت نداره 
من دوستم با معدل ۱۳ فکر کنم رفت حسابداری_

----------


## amir.t34

> من رفتم آزاد در موردش پرسیدم گفت نه مشکلی نداره 
> قبول میشی


مرسی ممنونم بابت راهنمایی

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> مرسی ممنونم بابت راهنمایی


دوستان من به جواب سوالم نرسیدم کسی میدونه نتایج قبولیش کی اعلام میشه ؟ چه تاریخی ؟

----------


## Love Rain

> _منم همین امروز ثبت نام مرحله اول رو انجام دادم_


*سلام ببخشید شما میدونید باید از کجا کد دسترسی به انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد رو پیدا کنم؟
روز اولی که کارنامه رو دیدم پایین صفحه نوشته بودن ولی الان نیست*

----------


## Love Rain

> *سلام ببخشید شما میدونید باید از کجا کد دسترسی به انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد رو پیدا کنم؟
> روز اولی که کارنامه رو دیدم پایین صفحه نوشته بودن ولی الان نیست*


*کسی نمیدونه؟* :Y (708): *
*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *کسی نمیدونه؟**
> *


اگه بدون کنکور بخاین انتخاب رشته کنین که اصلا اون رو نمیخواد

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Love Rain


سلام ببخشید شما میدونید باید از کجا کد دسترسی به انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد رو پیدا کنم؟
روز اولی که کارنامه رو دیدم پایین صفحه نوشته بودن ولی الان نیست


بزن ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد 
بعد میری دفترچه ها رو با توجه به مقطعی که میخوای بری ببینی 
.
پیشنهاد میکنم بری کافی نتی_

----------


## Love Rain

> اگه بدون کنکور بخاین انتخاب رشته کنین که اصلا اون رو نمیخواد


*اینجا میخواد*

----------


## Love Rain

> _
> 
> بزن ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد 
> بعد میری دفترچه ها رو با توجه به مقطعی که میخوای بری ببینی 
> .
> پیشنهاد میکنم بری کافی نتی_


*
متاسفانه الان نمیتونم برم کافی نت... باید بریم مسافرت
کد رشته هایی که میخوام رو پیدا کردم ولی این کد 7 رقمی زیر کارنامه رو ندارم
هیچ راهی نداره که خودم کد رو پیدا کنم؟*

----------


## Loser

من پارسال دانشگاه آزاد برای گرفتن مرخصی تحصیلی واسه شرکت تو کنکور ثبت نام کردم کی باید برای ثبت نام مجدد تو دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Love Rain



متاسفانه الان نمیتونم برم کافی نت... باید بریم مسافرت
کد رشته هایی که میخوام رو پیدا کردم ولی این کد 7 رقمی زیر کارنامه رو ندارم
هیچ راهی نداره که خودم کد رو پیدا کنم؟


والا مدرسه هم سری بزن 
دیگه نمیدونم_

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

دانشگاه ازاد موقع ثبت نام کنکور نزدم
الان میتونم بزنم؟

----------


## aretmis

سلام^^
میشه دوستانی که رشته های بدون کنکور رو زدن بگن چیا زدن؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> سلام^^
> میشه دوستانی که رشته های بدون کنکور رو زدن بگن چیا زدن؟


مهندسی کامپیوتر

----------


## erfanblur00

> *اینجا میخواد*


https://azmoon.iau.ac.ir
اون پایین "پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی" رو انتخاب کنید و ادامه مراحل !!

----------


## erfanblur00

> دانشگاه ازاد موقع ثبت نام کنکور نزدم
> الان میتونم بزنم؟


دانشگاه آزاد نیازی به ثبت نام موقع کنکور نداره !!
لینک ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد با آزمون:
https://reg.azmoon.iau.ac.ir/Account...?ReturnUrl=%2F

لینک ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون(پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی):
https://azmoon.iau.ac.ir/Default.aspx

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfanblur00


دانشگاه آزاد نیازی به ثبت نام موقع کنکور نداره !!
لینک ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد با آزمون:
https://reg.azmoon.iau.ac.ir/Account...?ReturnUrl=%2F

لینک ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون(پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی):
https://azmoon.iau.ac.ir/Default.aspx


کد ۷ رقمی کارنامه سنجش چیه ؟_

----------


## erfanblur00

> _
> 
> کد ۷ رقمی کارنامه سنجش چیه ؟_


اون کد برای ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد با آزمونه که فقط اون "کد زیر کارنامه" و "کد ملی داوطلب" رو نیاز داره!!

در ضمن برای "پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی" باید کارت اعتباری تهیه کنید که توی سامانه لینک های مربوط به اون قرار داده شده !!

----------


## Love Rain

> _
> 
> والا مدرسه هم سری بزن 
> دیگه نمیدونم_


*چند ساله فارغ التحصیل شدم*

----------


## Love Rain

> https://azmoon.iau.ac.ir
> اون پایین "پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی" رو انتخاب کنید و ادامه مراحل !!


*وای یک دنیا ممنونم* :22:  :Y (467):

----------

